

Show HN: Unix Permissions Calculator (Experiment with Backbone.js) - president
http://unix-permissions.appspot.com/
I wanted to learn how to use Backbone.js a while back but had problems grokking information from the docs and various tutorials.<p>This weekend I decided to buckle down and try to create a simple app with Backbone.js. This was the result!<p>I'm not really sure if I'm really using Backbone in the way it's meant to (I followed the Todo tutorial) but if anyone has any comments on how to improve on my Backbone code, I'd definitely appreciate it!
======
president
A while back I tried to learn Backbone.js but had problems grokking material
from the docs and various tutorials. Today I decided to buckle down and create
a simple app with it. This is the result!

P.S. One thing, I'm not fully sure if I'm using Backbone right (I followed the
Todo tutorial). It all works but something about the way I implemented the
model binding feels awkward. If anyone has any suggestions for improving the
code, I'd definitely appreciate it!

~~~
bobdylan
Just FYI, the Todo tutorial app is horribly outdated. I'd check out some of
the newer sources out there if I were you. Stackoverflow.com is a good
resource.

~~~
president
Thanks for the heads up, although I recall seeing that the Todos app was
recently rewritten. Any suggestions for latest and greatest resources?

------
sprobertson
Simple but nice, good use of Bootstrap without looking like Bootstrap. How
about a way to activate an entire column?

~~~
president
Thanks, I had to resist the temptation to add the black nav bar at the top.
Agree with the need to activate an entire col/row - I'll definitely add this.

